# Troop ship SS ORONSAY



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

Looking for any info on this ship during 1941 , all that’s on ship movement cards is , O.H.M.S 
Any help would be great thanks


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

P&O Archive has:
"08.10.1940: En route for Egypt with a troop convoy when she was attacked by aFocke Wulf bomber off the northwest coast of Ireland. Escorted
back to Glasgow for repairs where she stayed until June 1941.
28.06.1941: Sailed from Glasgow via the Cape with troops for the Middle East"

This sailing was with Convoy WS 9b. You could try Convoyweb.org.uk to trace subsequent movements.


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

She was released after repair 2/4/41 was sent out for nearly two months OHMS
3/4/41-27/5/41


----------



## johnmw1 (Mar 2, 2007)

I sailed on her on 20 October 1973 as a passenger out of Sydney. Unbeknown to me it was the official opening of the Sydney Opera House by the Queen. We had all the fireworks and excitement of huge crowds to wave us off, which is something I will never forget.

She may have lasted here for another season or two before she was scrapped.

This was my very first cruise, something which ignited a passion for all ship related stuff ever since to this very day.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

O.H.M.S.

On His Majesty's Service. or Overseas His Majety's Service 

Similar.... Fgn Foreign, HT Home Trade, Run etc


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Convoyweb movements list for her doesn't have any entry between her return to Glasgow from WS 3b and setting off again at the end of June 1941 in WS9b. 
http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/ports/index.html?search.php?vessel=ORONSAY~armain
This corresponds to description in P&O record. It is possible she just remained in Glasgow awaiting the next outward troop convoy.


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

johnmw1, the vessel mentioned above was torpedoed and sunk 9.10.1942. The ORONSAY you sailed on was built 1951 and scrapped 1975.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

eddyw said:


> Convoyweb movements list for her doesn't have any entry between her return to Glasgow from WS 3b and setting off again at the end of June 1941 in WS9b.
> http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/ports/index.html?search.php?vessel=ORONSAY~armain
> This corresponds to description in P&O record. It is possible she just remained in Glasgow awaiting the next outward troop convoy.


Hello,
Convoyweb owner Mike Holdaway would be the first to acknowledge that his website was not totally accurate and complete. Would a much needed troopship be hanging around in Glasgow for nearly two months? I think not.
Logbooks kept by troopships usually give sparse information on movements due to security reasons but if ORONSAY was delayed in Glasgow for whatever reason then I think the logbook would record this.
Her 1941 logbooks and crew agreements are available from
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C11043861

regards
Roger


----------



## johnmw1 (Mar 2, 2007)

KYRENIA said:


> johnmw1, the vessel mentioned above was torpedoed and sunk 9.10.1942. The ORONSAY you sailed on was built 1951 and scrapped 1975.


Yeah, thanks for that. I knew as soon as I posted I should have checked further to see if we were talking about the same ship. My bad everyone and apologies.:sweat:

Cheers,
John


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

John, I also have craft moments, Cant Remember A F***ing Thing.
Cheers John.


----------



## johnmw1 (Mar 2, 2007)

KYRENIA said:


> John, I also have craft moments, Cant Remember A F***ing Thing.
> Cheers John.


I'm hearing you! (Thumb)

Cheers,
John


----------



## Nmmartin (Jan 26, 2020)

eddyw said:


> P&O Archive has:
> "08.10.1940: En route for Egypt with a troop convoy when she was attacked by aFocke Wulf bomber off the northwest coast of Ireland. Escorted
> back to Glasgow for repairs where she stayed until June 1941.
> 28.06.1941: Sailed from Glasgow via the Cape with troops for the Middle East"
> ...


She was repaired by 5/12/1940 left London 20/12/1940 for Sydney sailing through the med , she obviously wasn’t laid up until June 1941
This is where the movement cards seem to stop until the next one starts 24/5/1941,


----------



## Nogginthenog (Jan 3, 2018)

https://krigsseilerregisteret.no/no/skip/21983/
According to this record she was torpedoed in 1944.


----------



## Nogginthenog (Jan 3, 2018)

Correction she was torpedoed in 1942
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Oronsay_(1924)


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Nmmartin. Yes, P&O Archive source incorrect. After bomb damage repairs in Glasgow, London-Sydney voyage (presumably as an 'independent') due Aden on return leg 16/3/41. Not clear if she indeed returned to London. You mentioned 'released after repair 2/4/41' which raises the question, were there further repairs required after the Sydney voyage. From the discharge book she was in Glasgow on 3/4/41 which still leaves the mystery of the missing nearly three months before she left 'Clyde' as commodore ship with WS 9b on June 28th.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Stephen I have tried to contact you without any success regarding the QOB reunion information. I have visited the site and will return to it when time permits. Many thanks Gordon


----------

